# C.E.S. 2015 GTG/COMP 1/7/15 (SQ) 1/8/15 (SPL) (MECA/IASCA/DBDRA) LAS VEGAS NV



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I will be there Kimo getting the first round hell yea lol


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Its offically a 2X 3 org event. 

MECA and IASCA SQ Wednesday
MECA/IASCA/DBDRA SPL Thursday

This event is more of meet and hang out. The host spot is a bar and grill of the strip that will be running drink and food specials all night. Next years event might actually be on the strip. If your able to come and hang out please do. No participation needed just a positive attitude. I am sure there will be great sounding cars there as well.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'll be in town, might be able to stop by and say hello!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

who ever is in town for C.E.S. please come out.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Should be a nice show I will be there sir


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

awesome drive safe.....


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Sounds like a lot of fun and I'd love to be able to make it, but can't- 

Kimo, Justin, Winfred- have a great time and someone please post some photos!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kool WCA leading the way lol will try and post pics


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> I'm in


OH... Now I REALLY wish I could make it... Dammit! I really like hanging out with the Papasin family!

Richard, I've ironed-out some phase issues and did some timbre-matching over the holiday break, trying to keep up with the Papasins, you know- 

I have a few surprises in store for 'ya!

Have a GREAT time, and please share some photos!

Tell Jim B to get something together for CA soon, eh?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> someone please post some photos!


Was a bit tired due to the long drive so didn't get a chance to take a lot, but here's a few.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Richard! Are you guys sticking around for the SPL action?


----------

